# 

## esprodyne

Cześć,
czy można starać się o obie formy pomocy?
W tym roku będę zaczynał budowę i jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Spełniam wymagania dla MDM (projekt będzie mniejszy niż 100m2).
Czy mogę bez problemu starac się o dofinansowanie NFOŚiGW? dla domow NF40 jest to 30 000zl.
myślałem nad takim projektem: 
http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...mu-kronos-nf40
Metraż poniżej 100m2 oraz projekt przystosowany do NF40.
Czytałem sporo ale nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji o łączeniu tych form pomocy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nowak1414

witam.


dzwoniłem ostatnio do NFOŚIGW i pytałem o to samo powiedzieli że można to łączyć. Jednak jak będziesz pytał o kredyt w banku to napewno uzyskasz więcej informacji. Jedynym problemem jest to że musisz wziąć kredyt w banku który prowadzi MDM oraz NF40. Jest to ograniczona liczba.

----------


## misiek1978

tez dopytywaliśmy i najlepsze jest to że kwota wpłat mdm zaliczana jest na poczet wpłaty własnej. Czyli nie trzeba dysponować własnym kapitałem aby startować z budową  :big grin:

----------


## Kal_b_E

Nigdzie nie ma zapisu, że tych programów nie można łączyć, więc trzeba założyć, że jest to dozwolone. Najlepiej porozmawiać w banku, który prowadzi oba te programy.
Więcej o dopłatach do domów energooszczęgnych możecie też przeczytać tu
http://kb.pl/teksty/2015/04/14/dopla...ofinansowanie/

----------

